# Best climbing sticks?



## Buckbuster (Nov 11, 2012)

Who makes a good set of climbing sticks that are easy to put on a tree? I am not as young as I used to be, need something that is easier than my 10 yr. old summit sticks if there is something out there.


----------



## TRC61 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lone Wolf or Rapid Rails


----------



## winford (Nov 12, 2012)

lonewolf or summit bucksteps. I have both and they are great. Bucksteps are cheaper around 100.00


----------

